# Rc Byrd this past weekend....



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, friday started out pretty good caught 6 hybrids before 9 am biggest being 8lbs 9 ounces and then it went cold. Them toothy critters showed up in the thousands gar and more gar everywhere. Have heard that when they show up nothing else is in there dont know if true but im blaming it on them haha. Did manage a limit of sauger and 3 decent walleye. Saturday was even slower a few whites and some dink sauger. Gar still there. Did see a few channels caught and one huge big head carp All fish was caught on shiners.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Zippo. I think the wipers wise up and go to the bottom eating whatever chunks the gars have falling to the bottom


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Real nice Sean!


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

http://corpslocks.usace.army.mil/lpwb/f?p=121:4:0::NO:::


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

try the link i just posted. when u get to the page click Ohio River then go up to the arrow box and click the arrow pointing to the box. it will give u all the dams and conditions. including water temp. study it a few min and u'll figure it out.

Crabby


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

zippododa said:


> caught and one huge big head carp All fish was caught on shiners.


What did they do with the big head carp? I didn't know they had made it that far up river.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

They put it back in the river.... Not good. Really dont think they knew wat it was 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't Tell said:


> try the link i just posted. when u get to the page click Ohio River then go up to the arrow box and click the arrow pointing to the box. it will give u all the dams and conditions. including water temp. study it a few min and u'll figure it out.
> 
> Crabby


 Good intel Don't Tell, has everything but Hydroelectric generation


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the updates Shawn!


----------

